# Breed? Rooster?



## Cinvesp (Mar 1, 2017)

This was an extra chick in an order from mcmurray hatchery. We have black stars and red stars which are all brown egg layers. We usually get a rooster as the free chick that they throw in so I was kind of confused when we started finding one green egg daily. I thought I saw spurs starting to develop on his legs and his tailfeathers seem to be getting longer. He (or she) is not crowing yet so I guess my question is, what breed is this and is it a hen or a rooster? It is eight months old. Thank you for any help


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! It looks like a girl ,but it doesn't look like an Easter Egger that lays green eggs. So hopefully someone can tell you what breed your HEN .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It has white ear lobes, so the eggs will be white. She looks like a golden sex link.


----------



## Cinvesp (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for your responses. 

I contacted McMurray hatchery and they said she is an Araucana/Ameraucana . That's the ONLY green egger they sell.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Cinvesp said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I contacted McMurray hatchery and they said she is an Araucana/Ameraucana . That's the ONLY green egger they sell.


How do they figure that? There are no cheeks, no shorty tail like a rumpy and no beard. Unless if they started inbreeding and selling mixes. And that comb. Nope I would not say it is one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Hildar. I don't think they know what they're talking about or the egg supplier made an oops. Ameraucanas are generally a solid color. That hen might be laying green eggs because there's easter-egger in her genes. Reminds me of these people who have bred and established something called an Olive Egger. would that fit?


----------



## Cinvesp (Mar 1, 2017)

The eggs are light green. I've been raising chickens (for eggs) for twenty years. I get all of my chicks from mcmurray. My parents bought chicks from them since the 70's. I trust them. This is the description on their website:
Araucanas/Ameraucanas
This unusual breed gets in name from the Indian tribe of Chilie where they were first discovered. Our chicks have some Araucana and some Ameraucana blood mixed and consequently are not for show but are beautiful chickens known for their ability to lay colored eggs of shades varying from turquoise to deep olive to shades of brown. Each bird will typically lay a different shade of colored egg that will amaze your friends and make a wonderful "show and tell" type project for school. Adults are of medium size with pea combs and our breeding stock are selected for their ability to produce colored eggs. They exhibit a wonderful combination of colors and color patterns and 10 or 20 of these birds will make an absolutely beautiful laying flock that is extremely hardy and will be the talk of the town. Baby chicks come in all colors, plain and fancy, just like the adults. This is a unique breed and great fun to have when the colored eggs start coming. Our chicks are recommended for egg laying color and ability, not for exhibition.


----------



## Cinvesp (Mar 1, 2017)

hildar said:


> How do they figure that? There are no cheeks, no shorty tail like a rumpy and no beard. Unless if they started inbreeding and selling mixes. And that comb. Nope I would not say it is one.


They do sell mixes. That's why we have the black star and red star hens. Both mixes, both egg laying machines.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Easter Eggers are hybrids,no two will look alike.The bird looks like it grabbed more of the production blood that has been bred into their Araucana/Ameraucana strain.
If it has the possibility to lay a brown egg in has had production blood bred into it.
Not all EEs have beard,muffs or green legs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Many people mistake and call their EE's Ameraucanas. Even Hatcheries. Ameraucanas breed true, mostly solid colors in just a few colors. With EE's, you can end up with any combination. All of them lay colored eggs. I've had both. Maybe I'm not an expert, but I've always thought that EE's have muffs .

The 2 first ones are EE's. The last black one is an Ameraucana.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I bought Americans and none are solid. The too was incredibly beautiful before the Coyote got him. The hens have tufted cheeks and lay blue-green eggs. Ill snap some pics today.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got several black EE/Cochin mixes that look just like your Ameraucana but they have feathered feet/legs.But the face is the same.I just love those fuzzy faces!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Double post.I wanted to add I had a solid white EE/Cochin mix,too.I forgot about Lily/Grubb.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Many people mistake and call their EE's Ameraucanas. Even Hatcheries. Ameraucanas breed true, mostly solid colors in just a few colors. With EE's, you can end up with any combination. All of them lay colored eggs. I've had both. Maybe I'm not an expert, but I've always thought that EE's have muffs .
> 
> The 2 first ones are EE's. The last black one is an Ameraucana.


They are suppose to have muffs otherwise they are what they call olive eggers. Which are a mix breed. This is why I prefer going to cackle or places close by where you get the EE's or Ameraucanas with muffs in all the chicks. I don't want a mix breed otherwise I would do that myself with my EE, and just let her breed in with my Phoenix rooster.


----------



## Cinvesp (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh, and SHE keeps mounting all of the other hens. Constantly. Getting two young roosters tomorrow so hopefully she will act like a hen. We shall see!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

....................
View attachment 21889

photo credit CCL farms


----------

